# Lone Star Aquatic Society



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

This is a new forum with lots of knowledgeable fish people. Feel free to come check it out! Based in Texas, but welcome members from all over!

http://www.lonestaraquaticsociety.com/forum/index.php?referrerid=9


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

like the chat room feature of that forum


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Glad you like it! It helps keep most of the chat out of the threads, so that it is easier to find the relavent information of the thread. Still a young forum, but we are growing.


----------

